# Garmin 747 Won't Power Up: "Too Much Voltage"



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

how many batteries in your system?
wire in series / parallel ?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

anytide said:


> how many batteries in your system?
> wire in series / parallel ?


Three: 2 for the 24 volt trolling motor and 1 starting battery.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

In a parallel circuit, the voltage across each of the components is the same
In a series circuit, the current through each of the components is the same, and the voltage across the circuit is the sum of the voltages

the Garmin is hooked up to the single batt. system ?


----------

